# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال از کرانداری؟

## mobgim

سلام به همگی

تو یه کتاب خوندم که گفته در بازه باز 0 تا 2  (2 ، 0) عدد 2 کوچکترین کران بالا و عدد 0 بزرگترین کران پایین است

سوال

چطور میشود برای یک مجموعه که کراندار نیست  ( بازه ی باز )  کوچکترین کران بالا و بزرگترین کران پایین تعریف کرد آیا این شدنیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

این موضوع در واقع همان اصل موضوع تمامیت است که من باهاش مشکل دارم

با تشکر

----------


## UDK

وقتی میگید کراندار نیست دو حالت پیش میاد:

یا از یک سمت کراندار نیست(بیکران)

یا از دو سمت کراندار نیست که میشه از +بینهایت تا - بینهایت.!

درمورد حالت اول اگر از مثلا 2 تا + بینهایت باشه،2 میشه بزرگترین کران پایین ولی نمیتونیم بگیم + بینهایت میشه کوچکترین کران بالا!پس میگیم بیکران است.

درمورد - بینهایت هم همینطور.

کلا اگر بازه به بزرگترین یا کوچکترین عدد حقیقی همگرا باشه میتونیم بگیم برای اون عدد کراندار است.!(بحثش باید واسش مثال زد که اینجا جای خوبی نیست!)

درمورد حالت دوم هم که اصلا کرانداری معنی نمیده.!

امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمک کرده باشم.!
با تشکر

----------


## mobgim

بهتره این طور بپرسم که ایا یه بازه باز کراندار هست یا نه
ما توی کسسته می خونیم که یه بازه باز نمیتونه کراندار باشه
چون هر عددی که بخواهیم به عنوان مثلا کران بالا انتخاب کنیم بازهم عددی از ان بزرگتر هست

مثلا برای بازه باز 0 و 2 مثال میزنیم   :   1.999 را در نظر میگیریم که 1.9999 از آن بزرگتر است و به همین ترتیب رو به بالا

----------


## ronesans

> بهتره این طور بپرسم که ایا یه بازه باز کراندار هست یا نه
> ما توی کسسته می خونیم که یه بازه باز نمیتونه کراندار باشه
> چون هر عددی که بخواهیم به عنوان مثلا کران بالا انتخاب کنیم بازهم عددی از ان بزرگتر هست
> 
> مثلا برای بازه باز 0 و 2 مثال میزنیم   :   1.999 را در نظر میگیریم که 1.9999 از آن بزرگتر است و به همین ترتیب رو به بالا


درود عزیز جان کلا مطالب رو داری قاطی می کنی اشکال کار هم اینجاست که مفاهیم و تعاریف دستگاه اعداد هنوز براتون جا نیفتاده متاسفانه با نوشتن هم نمیشه این اشکال رو که خیلی هم ظریف هست درست کرد اگر به دبیرتون مراجعه کنید که به شکل شفاهی براتون مطلب رو بگه مطمئنا جواب میگیرید چون لازم هست تعدادی مثال براتون تشریح بشه

----------


## mobgim

موضوع اینه که معلمی نیست که ازش بپرسم (فارق التحصیل)

اگه تو ضیح کامل بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## N I L O O

سلام میشه این سوال رو کمک کنید؟؟ :Y (694): 

1-بزرگترین کران پایین مجموعه ی برد تابع کدام است؟؟

سوال چی میخواد الان !!!؟؟؟

----------


## N I L O O

یه سوال دیگه  :Y (694): 

تعداد ریشه های معادله کدام است؟

1)0     
 2)1
3)2 
4)3

----------


## Mehran93071

> سلام میشه این سوال رو کمک کنید؟؟
> 
> 1-بزرگترین کران پایین مجموعه ی برد تابع کدام است؟؟
> 
> سوال چی میخواد الان !!!؟؟؟


اول باید برد تابع رو به دست بیاری و بعدش بزرگترین کران پایینش رو مشخص کنی  :Y (387):

----------


## N I L O O

> اول باید برد تابع رو به دست بیاری و بعدش بزرگترین کران پایینش رو مشخص کنی


ممنون،بردش چی میشه؟؟

----------


## rezmile

> یه سوال دیگه 
> 
> تعداد ریشه های معادله کدام است؟
> 
> 1)0     
>  2)1
> 3)2 
> 4)3



گزینه 2 میشه.1 دونه جواب

----------


## strider

> یه سوال دیگه 
> 
> تعداد ریشه های معادله کدام است؟
> 
> 1)0     
>  2)1
> 3)2 
> 4)3


حدس زدم که به جواب تشریحی نیاز داری!
ولی سوالت به کرانداری ربط نداره.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## N I L O O

> حدس زدم که به جواب تشریحی نیاز داری!
> ولی سوالت به کرانداری ربط نداره.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ممنون،راستش سوال در قسمت سوالات کرانداری بود؟؟!!!

شما چطوری متوجه شدید که در این نقطه مماس اند؟؟ این نقطه را چطوری بدست اومده؟؟؟

----------


## strider

> ممنون،راستش سوال در قسمت سوالات کرانداری بود؟؟!!!
> 
> شما چطوری متوجه شدید که در این نقطه مماس اند؟؟ این نقطه را چطوری بدست اومده؟؟؟


من نمیدونستم تو اون نقطه با هم تلاقی دارند، وقتی دو تا نمودار رو با هم قطع دادم، متوجه شدم که که تو اون نقطه همدیگه رو قطع میکنند.
ضمناً بر هم مماس هم هستند. مشتق هر دو تا تابع در اون نقطه -2 هست.

نمودار x^2 که رسمش رو بلدیم، با انتقال و قرینه کردن میشه نمودار سهمی رو رسم کرد.
اون قدرمطلق ها هم که معروفن! نمودار گلدونی و این حرف ها...

----------


## N I L O O

> من نمیدونستم تو اون نقطه با هم تلاقی دارند، وقتی دو تا نمودار رو با هم قطع دادم، متوجه شدم که که تو اون نقطه همدیگه رو قطع میکنند.
> ضمناً بر هم مماس هم هستند. مشتق هر دو تا تابع در اون نقطه -2 هست.
> 
> نمودار x^2 که رسمش رو بلدیم، با انتقال و قرینه کردن میشه نمودار سهمی رو رسم کرد.
> اون قدرمطلق ها هم که معروفن! نمودار گلدونی و این حرف ها...


بله دو تا شکل را میشه راحت کشید ولی مشکل من اینه که نمیدونم حالا وقتی دارم حدودی شکل را میکشم آیا دقیق شده یا نه مثلا همینجا اگه کمی جا به جا بشیم ریشه های اشتباه بدست میاند،چطوری با اطمینان متوجه شدید که مماس است،ببینید من اول آمدم و  را کشیدم که اینطوری   را کشیدم و سه واحد رفتم بالا،حالا طرف دیگه هم که سادست و باید بین 1 و 3 باشه و مینیممش هم 2 است،از طرفی طرف اول ماکسش 3 بودم و دو تا نقطه هم که هردو اندازشون از 1 بیشتر است محور x ها را قطع کردند حالا با این اوصاف وقتی حدودی بکشی اشتباه میشه،یه چیزی مثل این !!!! اشتباهم کجاست؟؟؟ چطوری با اطمینان شکل ها را رسم کنم؟؟ :Y (694):

----------


## strider

> بله دو تا شکل را میشه راحت کشید ولی مشکل من اینه که نمیدونم حالا وقتی دارم حدودی شکل را میکشم آیا دقیق شده یا نه مثلا همینجا اگه کمی جا به جا بشیم ریشه های اشتباه بدست میاند،چطوری با اطمینان متوجه شدید که مماس است،ببینید من اول آمدم و  را کشیدم که اینطوری   را کشیدم و سه واحد رفتم بالا،حالا طرف دیگه هم که سادست و باید بین 1 و 3 باشه و مینیممش هم 2 است،از طرفی طرف اول ماکسش 3 بودم و دو تا نقطه هم که هردو اندازشون از 1 بیشتر است محور x ها را قطع کردند حالا با این اوصاف وقتی حدودی بکشی اشتباه میشه،یه چیزی مثل این !!!! اشتباهم کجاست؟؟؟ چطوری با اطمینان شکل ها را رسم کنم؟؟


حتما به گشادی دهنه ی سهمی دقت نمیکنی...
من هم شکلم رو اول چرکنویس کردم، وقتی به جواب رسیدم، برای این که تو سایت بزارم پاک نویس کردم.


*برای رسم نمودار:
1- اول باید شکل کلی نمودار رو بلد باشید. مثلا سهمی ها، رادیکالی، قدر مطلق، جزء صحیح، لگاریتمی و نمایی، مثلثاتی یا...
2- دستگاه مختصات رو رسم میکنیم. باید به صورت چشمی سعی کنید اندازه ها و مقیاس ها به صورت حدودی درست باشند.
3- چندتا نقطه حساس رو روی دستگاه مختصات به دست بیارید و علامت بزنید. ریشه های تابع یکی از این نقطه ها است. محل تقاطع با محور y هم یکی دیگه، چندتا نقطه ی رند هم انتخاب کنید. و علامت بزنید. مثلا در این تابع من به طور اتفاقی 1 رو در معادله گذاشتم و نقطه (1,2) علامت زدم.
4- اگر مجانب یا دوره تناوب هم داریم بهش توجه کنید.
5- در نهایت شکل کلی نمودار رو رسم کنید و حتما از نقطه هایی که علامت زدید عبور کنند.
اینطوری نمودار با تقریب خیلی خوبی دقیق در میاد.*

----------


## vahid96

در تکمیل توضیحات جناب strider  عزیز یه سوال خوب میذارم که نکته هایی که گفتن تمرین بشه (دقیق سوال یادم نبود یه خورده تغییر دادم)
سوال ) معادله ی  چند جواب دارد ؟
1) 6 یا کمتر
2) 7
3) 8
) 9 یا بیشتر

----------


## N I L O O

> در تکمیل توضیحات جناب strider  عزیز یه سوال خوب میذارم که نکته هایی که گفتن تمرین بشه (دقیق سوال یادم نبود یه خورده تغییر دادم)
> سوال ) معادله ی  چند جواب دارد ؟
> 1) 6 یا کمتر
> 2) 7
> 3) 8
> ) 9 یا بیشتر


میشه تصویر را آپلود کنین چون مشکل داره.

----------


## milad65

> در تکمیل توضیحات جناب strider  عزیز یه سوال خوب میذارم که نکته هایی که گفتن تمرین بشه (دقیق سوال یادم نبود یه خورده تغییر دادم)
> سوال ) معادله ی  چند جواب دارد ؟
> 1) 6 یا کمتر
> 2) 7
> 3) 8
> ) 9 یا بیشتر


گمونم گزینه 3 میشه = 8

----------


## N I L O O

> گمونم گزینه 3 میشه = 8


میشه یه توضیحی از روش حلتون بدید؟؟

----------

